# Summit refrigerators



## Mikeym47 (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever worked on a under the counter summit? We have 144 new ones at work and we are starting to get a burning smell from the evaporator coil. Summit says it shouldn't but I can never get ahold of there warranty dept?? Thanks


----------

